# Give ur USB a background



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Feb 22, 2008)

Copy this code to ur text editor,then save it as "desktop.ini"



```
[.ShellClassInfo]
IconFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
IconIndex=127
ConfirmFileOp=0

[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
Attributes=1
IconArea_Image="your_picture.jpg"
IconArea_Text="0xFFFFFF"
VeBRA sources - don't delete the tag above, it's there for XXXXX purposes -
[ExtShellFolderViews]
{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}={BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}
{5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}={5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}

[{5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}]
PersistMoniker=Folder.htt
PersistMonikerPreview=%WebDir%\folder.bmp
```
 

2.Put "desktop.ini and your_picture.jpg in ur USB Drive then Hidden it.
3.Refresh ..and enjoy with new background

Edit
Source


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 23, 2008)

nnot working


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Feb 23, 2008)

its  working  for  me  dude ....


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for copy-paste from here.

Not working for me too.


----------



## redhat (Feb 23, 2008)

@vaibhavtek : When did u start posting sources for others???


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude when I did that,it made all the names of my files disappear.And Vaibhavtek,don't post other's sources.Lol.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

redhat said:


> @vaibhavtek : When did u start posting sources for others???


 
Now I am trying to maintain good in forum because some more mistake in forum and I am banned.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 24, 2008)

The source was already mentioned,So why do you need to mention it again?And not mentioning again others sources which has been already mentioned before is not a bannable offense.Lol.

  Maintaining good if forums is the Super Mod and Admin's job.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

Its working for me.....



Count Dracula said:


> The source was already mentioned,So why do you need to mention it again?And not mentioning again others sources which has been already mentioned before is not a bannable offense.Lol.


The post was edited after vaibhavtek posted the source.......

And @vaibhavtek:
I guess you've realised that your mistakes and I'm proud of you.....
Remember: *Quantity never beats Quality*


----------



## napster007 (Feb 24, 2008)

not working for me


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 24, 2008)

@ vaibhav, he already have the source


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

Chor !Chori karta hai re.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ vaibhav, he already have the source


LOL, c'mon man give him a break.
 notice, a mod has edited the post & put the reason too.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Feb 26, 2008)

lol ..... nice  to  see so  much  of  activity  going  out  here ....  sorry  that  i  did  not  post   the source ...  my  bad  and  more  over i  was  not  online  for  nearly a week  .....  

@@@ but  to  be  true  the source  given  out  here  is not  the one  i  took  from  it  ....  lol ...  but  its the  same ..  i have feelings  that the fellow  also  copy  pasted  it from  other  site  ....  lol  ....  the world is  round


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Its working for me.....
> 
> 
> The post was edited after vaibhavtek posted the source.......
> ...


 
Thanks..!
I realise that mainly from u..!!



Gigacore said:


> @ vaibhav, he already have the source


 
Who said once again look into his thread.
U will find EDIT



MR.MOUSTACHE said:


> the world is round


 
No,

The World is Devil. 

All mans here are copy-paster except some.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ Its really good to see that you have realized your mistakes. Now everyone please come on the main topic instead of pulling vaibhav leg.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Who said once again look into his thread.
> U will find EDIT



huh, me and my Opera Mini


----------



## vurocks (Mar 9, 2008)

wow..............really good...........working for me


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice thanks for sharing...


----------



## sasa99791 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Sortcut To Give A Background*

*THE BEST WAY TO GIVE A BACKGROUND TO USB IS USE "FOLDER SHINE"SOFTWARE,BY THIS SOFTWARE U CAN ALSO CHANGE A BACKGROUND OF EVERY FOLDER OF UR COMPUTER *SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 16, 2008)

Orange Juice said:


> Chor !Chori karta hai re.......



Donot spam this forum or u will be banned...!!!


----------



## VINSTAR (Mar 17, 2008)

similarly can i add a background to my cd


----------



## hrushij (Mar 17, 2008)

Wonderful..trick..
Thax for it..


----------



## radonryder (Mar 20, 2008)

any idea on how to get it to work with Vista?


----------



## manusag (Mar 23, 2008)

thnx...its workin


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 24, 2008)

Instead of that large text this simple text will work too


```
[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
iconarea_image=<adress of the image>
iconarea_text=anything
```

rest of method is same.. save it as desktop.ini and put it anywhere you want,,,in any folder you like.


----------

